# Best Deal on Flooring?



## Canceo (Nov 18, 2010)

I am in the process of researching places to buy hardwood flooring for my home.  I hear you can find several deals online.  

Has anyone purchased online?  Where did you find the best deals?  Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 20, 2010)

I personly would never buy anything like that onlne. You can't see it with your own eyes so color and texture may not look the same as on a computer screen and what if there is some defects, wonder how long it would take to get it replaced and how much hasstle it would be.
Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## gmicken (Nov 20, 2010)

Canceo,   You want to see the floor you are putting down. Lowes has unfinished floor and are as cheap as anyone. Don't forget, when you do get your floor, let it set a day or so in the room it will be going in. It will work better and not shrink.


----------



## Canceo (Nov 23, 2010)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> I personly would never buy anything like that onlne. You can't see it with your own eyes so color and texture may not look the same as on a computer screen and what if there is some defects, wonder how long it would take to get it replaced and how much hasstle it would be.
> Just my 2 cents worth



I researched product in a few different stores and found one I liked then shopped it online and so forth.  Found a pretty good deal at a place called Floormingo.com.  I don't have the correct vehicle to haul it, so I like the fact that it will be delivered to me.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Canceo (Nov 23, 2010)

gmicken said:


> Canceo,   You want to see the floor you are putting down. Lowes has unfinished floor and are as cheap as anyone. Don't forget, when you do get your floor, let it set a day or so in the room it will be going in. It will work better and not shrink.



That's good advice about shrinking.  I can see if I like the feel of the room too.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 27, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't buy from Liquid Lumberdators. Their products are not very good and their customer service is worse.


----------



## CHOD (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree that Lumber Liquidator customer service is horrible.


----------

